# It's not my Fault



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

*I just thought I'd share -*

*I love my dog Very Much. But please, please, don't ever buy me a cheap A*s pair of shears and give them to me or just don't ever let me me give a dog a haircut...*

*My poor Sammie let me shave him without a cry or a whimper. He didn't move or jerk. But my darling husband trying to save money because we can't afford to take him to the groomers for the $60 haircut, chose to buy a cheap pair of shears from Freds instead of spending extra on a good pair of dog or even sheep shears. Sammie is a Poodle and was a BIG fluffy ball of fur. Well, here's my poor Sammy now! I am so sorry, but I still love you my cuttiee pie! I hope he still loves me.*


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwwwwwww......he is still precious


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hehehe...Im sure he loves you just the same : ) hes a doll


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, do forgive yourself, we all learn as we go. The Dog loves you even being bald or hairy.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

The first time I tried to groom my Pom/schipperke mix, my elcheapo DH bought 19.99 Walmart clippers... They died 1/2 way thru & she was a mess!
Fortunately, she is one of those girls that LOVES grooming. We can just trim her behind & she prances around like the queen of Sheba with a "Look I'm pretty" attitude.
I'm sure your baby will love you just for gettin that hair off of him!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He doesn't care  First time I shaved Patti she looked like a little rat -- she was so peeved at me :laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I grew up with a cocopoo--had poodle hair. My mom shaved her every spring and each and every time it grew back. I am sure the same will happen to your little guy.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL!!! The thing I love about dogs is that they are so forgiving. Mine never hold a grudge for more than a day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby , lolol. He will forgive you in time , lol
Just be sure to put sun lotion or a sweater on those spots because those
dogs are prone to sunburn since they are so sensitive.

Lolol. I tried saving money years back and gave my Maltese a trim.
Well , it looked more like a who did it and ran job , lol.
My poor girl was so embarrassed ,it was just sinful !!
We just walked around all mopey till it grew back , lol
That dog , God bless her , was such a Diva , lol


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAH, he looks great,I used to do my 120lb bull mastif/Rottweiler in the summer with cheap clippers.i would do a lion cut on him,so cute and hilarious :ROFL:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I used to breed Bichons, and I did all the grooming myself. It's harder than it looks, and my poor little guys lived through a LOT of bad haircuts before I got used to doing it! They lived though, and I'm pretty sure they still loved me! lol!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! That cracks me up, poor dog. I'm sure if I showed my poodle that picture she would never be upset with me about her nice haircuts again


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, he's so cute! I'm sure he forgives you lol. Dogs are great that way. They love you no matter what. 

Just be glad he's not a cat. They are not so forgiving. I had a persian once that had to get shaved because she got something sticky all over her and was all matted. I took her to the groomer, and she got a lion cut. She sulked and hid under the bed for at least a week, and then for months after that she would turn and walk away every time I talked to her. haha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a groomer. I wish I lived closer and I'd come and fix it for you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWw , what a sweet offer 
Poor dog probably wishes you were closer too , lolol
( just kidding ) 
Their hair grows so fast though , it will be back in no time


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I really feel awful about it. Those dang shears wouldn't go through his fur with the attachments so I tried using it without and first spot on back shaved to the skin. I couldn't just leave him with one big bald spot so I tried to even it out. My poor baby. He sulked for most of the afternoon, but I gave him a nice bubble bath - his favorite - and he perked right back up. He loves his baths! He's my baby - top of the list along with my Pygmy buck Lucky who also loves his baths. Never thought a goat would like a bath but Lucky sure does...lol. I think he thinks he's a dog instead of a goat.

and Thanks Dayna I wish you were around here too, then I'd not only have someone close who I could spend time with to talk about goaties but also a reputable groomer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , Sammie loves bubble baths , how adorable , lol
I'm sure he loves you all the same


----------

